# Alchi Transmutieren



## Zedec (3. März 2008)

Tag zusammen. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir das mal jemand mit dem transmutieren näher erklären kann und mit den Meistern. Ich habe nämlich Skill 375, bin aber kein Meister in irgendetwas, kann aber auch seit Skill 340 nix mehr beim Lehrer lernen. Deswegen frag ich mich ob es was bringt, sich zu einem bestimmten Meister zu spezialisieren (...lerne ich dann wieder neue Skill etc.). Des weiteren, was mir eigentlich wichtiger ist, das bei der Alchi Liste von Buffed (Link) ganz oben, Sachen stehen, wie Urerde zu Urleben transmutieren, wo aber keine Rezepte neben stehen, wo ich mich frage, wie ich das erlerne. Also hiermit gehen meine Fragen an euch und ich hoffe das jemand das weis ^^....
Bitte um Antwort.
mfG Zedec


----------



## WeRkO (3. März 2008)

Sachen wie Urerde in Urleben lernt man durch sogenannte Geistesblitze, d.h. das man bei jedem Trank den man braut, bei jeder Transmutation die man macht die Chance hat, ein neues Rezept zu lernen (frag mich nicht wieviele das sind). Manche Rezepte kriegt man bei einfachen Händler, andere sind Rufbelohnungen. 
Wenn du Kräuterkundler bist würde ich Elixier- oder Trankspezialist nehmen, da Trans-Alchi fast nie procct...


----------



## Tirkari (3. März 2008)

Zur Spezialisierung findest du zB hier etwas.
(Chance auf mehrfaches Herstellen von Sachen aus Mats für einen, je nach Art der Spezialisierung)

Und die Sachen ohne Rezept lernt man durch "Geistesblitze" beim Herstellen von Sachen.
Infos findest du zB  hier.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich:
Hast du das nicht gefunden (obwohl es eigentlich ja unübersehbar auf der ersten Seite hier viele Threads zum Thema Spezialisierung und Geistesblitze gibt, und daß es durch Geistesblitze lernbar ist auch bei den Kommentaren in der Berufsliste, die du selber ja verlinkt hast, steht), oder hast du einfach nur nicht gesucht sondern erstmal nen neuen Thread aufgemacht, nach dem Motto, irgendwer wirds schon erklären?


----------



## Zedec (3. März 2008)

So also dann bedanke ich mich erstmal herzlich bei euch beiden.
PS: 
Ich hab ganz erlich denn Thread einfach mal so aufgemacht, aber ich muss dazu sagen, das ich es gerne bis heute Abend geklärt haben wollte, hatte nur vorhin Training und keine Zeit mehr fürs durchschauen des Forums. Daher einfach das schreiben. Wenns welche stört, entschuldige ich mich.
mfG Zedec


----------



## Leo2010 (5. März 2008)

WeRkO warst du schon Meister der Transmutationen?Ich bin´s und bei mir ist es schon Geprocct und das nicht zu selten ;-)

Also wenn man keine ahnung hat...


----------



## Archpriest (5. März 2008)

ich denke die procc chance bei transen is höher als bei elixieren und tränken, da man halt nur eine transe pro tag machen kann. 
für mich hat es sich einfach nicht gelohnt, da ich als heiler jede woche mindestens 40x elixier der dreanischen weisheit und 40x elixier der heilkraft herstelle. da kriege ich von 80x herstellen ca 20 proccs, wenns gut läuft mehr. das is schon nice wenn ich bedenke wieviel ich da spare.

die rezepte ab 340 sind großteils nur noch rufbelohnungen oder in inis zu finden. beispielsweise die rezepte für erhebliche ....schutztrank. viele hab ich auch schon für gedankenblitze bekommen. vorallem die fläschchen kriege ich oft^^. schon 4 fläschchen nur mit gedankenblitz bekommen, und das sind richtig nette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
spezialisieren kannst du dich entweder in ehrenfeste (soweit ich weiß) oder shattrath. in shattrath gibts den quest für die elixier-spezialisierung, dafür musst du nach hdz2 und so komische essenzen sammeln


----------



## Zedec (5. März 2008)

Joa, kein Problem. Danke Archpriest, aber darüber wusste ich schon Bescheid ^^'


----------



## Bergerdos (12. März 2008)

Archpriest schrieb:


> ich denke die procc chance bei transen is höher als bei elixieren und tränken, da man halt nur eine transe pro tag machen kann.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Spezi im Transen und bei mir sind bei ca. 50 Versuchen 2x 1 Zusätzliches und 1x 3 Zusätzliche rausgekommen.
Ich hab mich schon krummgeärgert und ich werd wohl auf Elixiere umlernen, davon mach ich jeden Tag min. 10 Stück, da ist die Chance deutlich höher daß es ein paar Zusätzliche gibt.
(Tränke ist schon meine Frau spezialisiert, das würde sich gut ergänzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------

